

Ask HN: Work on Palm Mojo Application Framework  - code_devil

Hello HN,<p>I was given the access to the Palm's SDK for development for the Palm Pre. I am wondering if other people in the Bay Area with access to the SDK, would like to meet up once/twice a week at some coffee shop, library or any other place and help each other out.<p>It would be a good opportunity to learn, teach and network with fellow developers and maybe even create teams for future.<p>Cheers.
======
intheory0
I'm not in the Bay area, but if you'd seed on TPB I'd be happy to share what I
learn.

